# Legend of the Galactic Heroes: The New Thesis



## Gryphoneer (Jun 7, 2018)

So, anime!

This new show is a remake of the legendary adaptation from 1988 (or a re-adaptation of the original novels, depending on your perspective). I haven't watched that earlier version in its entirety yet since, uh, it clocks in at 11o episodes made from 88 to 97, but you know it's good when something that comparatively old scores 9.11 at MAL.

TNT is animated by Production I.G., known for Ghost in the Shell, Attack on Titan and a lot of other famous titles. A military SF space opera, it tells the story of the conflict between the monarchistic Galactic Empire and the offshoot, democratic Free Planets Alliance through the careers of military commanders Reinhard von Lohengramm and Yang Wen-li, respectively. Both brilliant tacticians, one is an aristocrat who wishes to take over the Empire and reform it while the other just wants to win the war and go back to reading history and raising his adoptive son.

It's space Game of Thrones, in a way.

That means aside from space battles and military hijinks there's plenty of intrigue, politics and philosophy. We're shown how the war impacts the societies of the setting, from jingoism, depletion of the civilian skilled workforce, to the rise of anti-war movements. Characters discuss their role in society, and the nature of society itself. Whether it's worth serving and dying for a corrupt democracy.

Production I.G. skillfully translates the material to modern standards. It's a visually gorgeous and tightly scripted adaptation. I can only recommend it.

Plus, it has the best opening of the season.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2018)

Oy oy oy! 9.11 on MAL? Well, fuck me. Those people are picky as fuck. That shit NEEDS to be watched right this instant!

9 episodes. Well then. Time to go watch.. :3

You seen Crest of the Stars, mah dude? That series is really good. I love me some space opera.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm a bit iffy on watching this remake. I heard its not nearly as good an adaptation as the original anime and that it messes up a lot of the writing in weird ways. Like making a character act surprised at an event happening that's extremely common in-universe.
You're recommendation is a bit reassuring, but it looks like MAL too is a bit unsure of this remake.





Yakamaru said:


> 9 episodes. Well then. Time to go watch.. :3


Its 12 episodes long. Its just still airing is all, so not all the episodes have come out yet.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jun 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oy oy oy! 9.11 on MAL? Well, fuck me. Those people are picky as fuck.


Yeah, I was surprised too. This video made me realize how big their recency bias is; recent stuff easily achieves a much higher ranking than classics like Cowboy Bebop that are known beyond the fandom.

Only shows how solid and timeless the story is.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm enjoying the remake so far. My SO and I got about 2/3rds through the original years ago until moving/difficulty finding the episodes got in the way. It's interesting seeing how some of the designs, while updated, were still recognizable as the characters, even before we got the little tag identifying them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2018)

I am liking this series a lot.


----------

